# Waggle one's eyebrows



## Bouncing Bee

Buongiorno a tutti! Ho problemi a rendere in italiano un concetto che ho capito... una ragazza di strada si finge una ricca figlia di papà per poter vedere la migliore amica benestante, e impara una serie di paroloni per dimostrare di essere dell'ambiente. Quando l'amica le domanda spiegazioni, lei le risponde con un gesto delle sopracciglia che è spiegato così:

_She waggled her eyebrows_.

In sostanza, è come quando si alzano e si abbassano rapidamente per fare una smorfia furbastra... ma non riesco a trovare il termine esatto. Scrollare/agitare le sopracciglia? Non ne sono affatto convinta...
Grazie anticipatamente per l'aiuto!


----------



## rrose17

I don't know what you can use in Italian but to me this is either a typo and it's _wiggled her eyebrows_ or it's an invented word. The only time I've heard this word was many, many years ago when young girls used to skip rope and sing 
_Jelly in the bowl
Jelly in the bowl
A-wiggle-waggle-wiggle-waggle
Jelly in the bowl._


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Actually it is a real word, though rarely used. I have only heard it used by a pilot who "waggled" his wings to signal his fellow pilots that his radio was broken. Wiggle seems to be quick short motions, while waggle is for somewhat slower and/or larger motions. It seems to be BE as well as AE. The word is in the WRF dictionary, but only in reflexive and intransitive forms. This transitive use is not covered except on the Collins tab and then only for waggling one's tail or one's hips:



> vt (tail) dimenare, agitare
> to waggle one's hips ancheggiare


----------



## rrose17

AlabamaBoy said:


> Actually it is a real word, though rarely used.


Well then, I stand corrected.


----------



## Fooler

In base all'azione mi verrebbe da dire _inarcò le sopracciglia _ma non credo renda; anche il senso di abbassarle dopo, pare non dia l'idea di uno stupore da _furbi_.

Forse aggiungendo al verbo inarcò _ripetutamente_ la rende


----------



## Lorena1970

waggle |ˈwag(ə)l| verb
move or cause to move with short quick movements from side to side or up and down: [ no obj. ] : his arm waggled | [ with obj. ] : Mary waggled a glass at them.
• [ with obj. ] swing (a golf club) loosely to and fro over the ball before playing a shot. waggle the club and set it down in your normal address position.

noun
an act of waggling.

*synonyms*
waggle
verb - informal 
Jonathan waggled his finger at Rex: wag, shake, wiggle, wobble, wave, quiver, jerk, twitch, flutter, jiggle, joggle, bobble, brandish, flourish, flail about.

(OED)


----------



## rectagan

Sarebbe meglio se tu riportassi il testo, ci aiuterebbe ad aiutarti 
Io, comunque, starei sul generico, proprio perché non abbiamo un equivalente calzante al 100%. Potresti scrivere: "Lei le fece un evidente cenno con le sopracciglia".
Inoltre, se ho ben compreso ciò che la ragazza volesse comunicare all'amica, va detto che non è sufficiente il movimento delle sopracciglia ma è necessaria la compartecipazione degli occhi, motivo per il quale troverei maggiormente adeguato un "le lanciò un'occhiataccia".


----------



## takashimiike

Potrebbe essere "sbattere le ciglia"? Ovvero un movimento veloce di ciglia, un po' civettuolo, un po' come quando una donna fa gli occhi dolci...


----------



## Fooler

takashimiike said:


> Potrebbe essere "sbattere le ciglia"? Ovvero un movimento veloce di ciglia, un po' civettuolo, un po' come quando una donna fa gli occhi dolci...



Beh, però _eyebrows _sarebbero le sopracciglia e non... le ciglia........


----------



## rrose17

If you check out any video of Groucho Marx you'll see plenty of eyebrow waggling action.


----------



## takashimiike

@Fooler: lo so perfettamente Il punto è che proprio oggi mi sono imbattuta in un testo in cui una donna sbatte con fare malizioso le ciglia, e nel testo originale l'autore usa l'espressione "wiggle the eyebrows"


----------



## Tellure

rrose17 said:


> If you check out any video of Groucho Marx you'll see plenty of eyebrow waggling action.


O questo?
Home Alone GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY


----------



## takashimiike

Cerco di salvarmi in corner, e rilancio con: muovere su e giù le sopracciglia.


----------



## Tellure

takashimiike said:


> @Fooler: lo so perfettamente Il punto è che proprio oggi mi sono imbattuta in un testo in cui una donna sbatte con fare malizioso le ciglia, e nel testo originale l'autore usa l'espressione "wiggle the eyebrows"


Qual è la frase intera?


----------



## takashimiike

Dopo aver raccontato di come in gioventù faceva girare la testa agli uomini, l'anziana "tilted her head at Will, waggling her eyebrows lewdly."


----------



## Tellure

takashimiike said:


> Dopo aver raccontato di come in gioventù faceva girare la testa agli uomini, l'anziana "tilted her head at Will, waggling her eyebrows lewdly."


"Mosse/agitò le sopracciglia..."??

Per "lewdly", "ammiccando"?


----------



## takashimiike

Con fare malizioso/sensuale/ammiccante?


----------



## Tellure

takashimiike said:


> Con fare malizioso/sensuale/ammiccante?


 Anche allusivo.

Un'altra idea potrebbe essere "Fece ondeggiare le sopracciglia su e giù...".

Edit:


takashimiike said:


> Cerco di salvarmi in corner, e rilancio con: muovere su e giù le sopracciglia.


Scusami, non avevo letto questa parte del tuo post.


----------



## pebblespebbles

Inarco' le sopracciglia...


----------



## rrose17

pebblespebbles said:


> Inarco' le sopracciglia...


Not really. Waggle implies a movement not just being raised.


----------



## johngiovanni

"Sbattendo le sopracciglia in modo lascivo".

_La Repubblica _dictionary gives "inarcare/alzare le sopracciglia(_in segno di sorpresa_) to raise one's eyebrow/eyebrows (at)."  "Waggle" suggests to me "sbattere".


----------



## pebblespebbles

There is not so many movements you can do with eyebrows... Unless you are Groucho Mark! The most common is "alzare un sopracciglio/le sopracciglia", "inarcare le sopracciglia"... Which is "to raise one'eyebrows".
It seems "to waggle one's eyebrows" is not common in English, so we could probably stick with the usual translation of "to waggle" (the dog waggles her tales:dimenare la coda),  and translate it into something uncommon in Italian too : "dimeno' le sopracciglia" .
Or, I can suggest again "inarco' ripetutamente le sopracciglia".
"Sbattere",  in one of its meaning,  is used for something that can open and close like a door or eyelashes or a wing... That said, I would understand johngiovanni 's sentence, which is not bad


----------



## rrose17

pebblespebbles said:


> (the dog waggles her tales:dimenare la coda)


Sorry, but a dog wags its tail it doesn't waggle it.


----------



## Odysseus54

Magari "...muovendo su e giu' le sopracciglia con fare allusivo."


----------



## Tellure

Odysseus54 said:


> Magari "...muovendo su e giu' le sopracciglia con fare allusivo."


----------



## pebblespebbles

rrose17 said:


> Sorry, but a dog wags its tail it doesn't waggle it.


E' nel dizionario (collins)...


----------



## johngiovanni

The dog wagged its tail / The dog waggled its tail.  According to WikiDiff,
"waggle is to move (something) with short, quick motions; to wobble while wag is to swing from side to side, especially of an animal's tail."
Though Collins Dictionary does support the idea of "waggle" as "wag" - especially with short, quick movements.

Try explaining that to my dogs.  And try distinguishing between them when you are wagging or waggling your eyebrows "lewdly". Bizarre!  "Is there something wrong with your eyebrows?" the young man enquired.  "No, I guess I'm just feeling lewd.  Your place or mine?".

I found one example of "oscillare le sopracciglia", and one example of "oscillando le sopracciglia", which appeal to me.  Da ora in poi, provo ad oscillare le sopracciglia.


----------



## Odysseus54

"Oscillare", though, means "to swing", as of a pendulum, or a person hanging by his neck.  If you can do that with your eyebrows, lewd or not, I'll buy you a pint of bitter


----------



## johngiovanni

Va bene. Ti farò sapere i risultati.  Ma prima, ho bisogno di una piccola aggiustatina e  una maschera facciale.


----------



## Pietruzzo

johngiovanni said:


> I found one example of "oscillare le sopracciglia", and one example of "oscillando le sopracciglia",


"Oscillare" sarebbe intransitivo, in teoria, quindi al massimo si potrebbe "far oscillare" qualcosa (ma non le sopracciglia). Io direi (ma mi sa che l'hanno già detto) "ammiccò con/muovendo le sopracciglia", visto che sostanzialmente le sopracciglia si possono muovere solo verticalmente.


----------



## johngiovanni

You were up and about before me this morning, Pietruzzo.  You are right, of course, on both counts.


----------



## pebblespebbles

So, usually "the dog wags its tail", but it is correct "the dog waggles its tail" either..?


----------



## johngiovanni

Ciao Pebbles.  Both "wags" and "waggles" are correct. Both_ Collins _and the_ OED_ mention the derivation of "waggle" as a "frequentative" of "wag".
"Frequentative" (the adjective): "noting or pertaining to a verb aspect expressing repetition of an action."  See Frequentatives


----------



## pebblespebbles

Thanks Johngiovanni!


----------

